# savannah national park....



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the road that leads to the 10 mile hiking trail.....






Some of the scenery...




















Bear trap....I saw some tracks and some scat but not a one in sight...good thing I guess..











Some White Egret's...











Red-headed woodpecker....






Monarch Butterfly......






Cool little toad.....






Lycosidae sp.Wolf spider....






Eurycotis floridana - Florida wood roach....











Anolis carolinensis - Green Anole.....











Gopherus polyphemus - Gopher Tortoise...These guys are so cool....











Hope you enjoy these pic's ill be posting more next week


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice pictures!  Wheres all the snakes at? There has got to be some good ones there.


----------



## kurto (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice. Good work. The first picture and that whit Anolis carolinensis are very good. I like them.


----------



## El Johano (Jan 30, 2009)

Bear trap in a national park?? What the hell! Is that allowed in the US?

Edit: Oh and nice pics BTW, seems like a nice place


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2009)

My guess would be that the trap was put in place by biologists or conservation officers from US Fish and Wildlife or a state agency.


----------



## eelnoob (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pix


We still have snow everywhere here, can't wait till spring.


----------



## Moultmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Great photos, you had quite the nature hike.  Well-documented too.  That butterfly, although it resembles a monarch is not a true monarch.  It is Danaus gilippus (commonly known as the Queen butterfly).


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all for looking at my pic's Yeah it's a great place I haven't there in the past 5 years But I plan on going there every weekend..And yes the trap was placed there by US fish and game,The snakes I tried so hard to find a snake even though it looked all sunny and nice the temps that day were only in the low 70's I hope to get some snake pics next time.....Hey all again thanks for lookin..


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 24, 2009)

*More pic's.......*

Sand hill crane....












Orange grasshopper  











Dolomedes sp momma with egg sac...











Phidippus sp


----------



## craig84 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice pics. Where is that park? Never heard of it in florida.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah it's in port st lucie about a half hour drive from my house I tell ya you never see the same stuff twice......Thanks for veiwing my pic's...


----------



## ErikWestblom (Feb 27, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Dolomedes sp momma with egg sac...


That's in fact a wolf spider (Lycosidae). Dolomedes carry their sacs in their fangs.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I thought that was a wolf spider......Thanks for clearing that up....


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 21, 2009)

*Another trip to the park.......*

Lycosidae sp.Wolf spider....






Beetle of some sort........






Black Racer Coluber constrictor.......











Anolis carolinensis green anole..... There many color phases





















Hyla versicolor Eastern Gray Treefrog.........






Gopherus polyphemus Juvie gopher tortoise.......





]


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 28, 2009)

*New pic's........From todays adventure*

Romalea microptera - Eastern Lubber Grasshopper











Anolis carolinensis green anole...... 






Phidippus audax - Jumping spider.....


----------



## cdjseahawk (Jun 21, 2011)

*home sweat home*

Very nice pics Joe of are back yard. And those traps are set for the invasive wild hogs that are distroying are natural envirorment. But agin sweat pics dude and if and one ever visits this part of florida the savannas has some nice trails to hike just no what you get into befor you start.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a Queen, _Danaus gilippus_ butterfly. Not a monarch.

Amazing photos though!


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet pictures!  I used to go there all the time when I lived in PSL.  Anolis carolinensis' everywhere!


----------

